

A Responsive Design Review - dbushell
http://dbushell.com/2013/01/28/gloople-responsive-design-review/

======
roybarberuk
Great article David, I like your use of inline svg, did you do any tests to
see if you got any reduction in filesize? or solely want to reduce the http
requests?

~~~
dbushell
Fully minified and gzip compressed I've found SVG to be neither smaller nor
larger than an alternate PNG version. It really details on the complexity with
the image itself. Obviously you get the scalability factor for free. I suspect
mutliple SVG files inline of the same document will benefit for a small
compression boost.

Sending them inline of HTML simply reduces HTTP requests. Latency there is a
big bottleneck. You have to balance that with the fact that the browser can't
cache the SVG for use across multiple pages, like it can with a background-
image or <img> element.

